# Utah liquor laws to change!!! Finally



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2009)

Utah legislators have ended the session. Effective July 1 2009, no more private clubs. Bars will be open to all (over 21), liquor-by-the-drink, prepared at the bar, not behind the infamous 'Zion Curtain'. There are some changes to the taxation, insurance etc, but those should be pretty transparent to the consumer.

Sorry it won't affect all you late-season skiers, but the summer river runners, rock riders, and angler folk will be able to enjoy some new-found freedom and one less reason to find Utah just a little weird.

I'll try to remember to re-post this as the date gets closer- if I remember.

Jim Ricks


----------



## NWL (Mar 14, 2009)

It's about time!  Not that I stay in Utah much, but I missed a connection in Salt Lake once, and after a really painful travel day, all I wanted was a good stiff drink.  A few hundred hoops later, I got my drink, but it was a pain.  

Cheers!


----------



## philemer (Mar 14, 2009)

Talk about weird! I was in a SLC restaurant a few yrs ago and asked the waitress for a second beer. She brought it but said she couldn't give it to me until I handed her my current glass.  I said I still had a couple sips left. She said too bad. Can't have two glasses in front of you at once. Talk about strange. I'm glad they are moving into the 21st century (from the 19th century). 

At least they don't have a mix of wet/dry counties like some of the weird Southern states.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 14, 2009)

It's about time. We often stay in Utah because we drive to Arizona and California quite often. I couldn't believe that we were asked for ID when we ordered a glass of wine at the Red Robin in Provo. Never thought that would happen to grandparents! :hysterical:

Lynn


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2009)

I think it's great that things will change, but I wonder if Utah will continue to be a 3.2 state?

Dave


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Mar 15, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I think it's great that things will change, but I wonder if Utah will continue to be a 3.2 state?
> 
> Dave



Ewwwww!    

3.2 beer is a travesty!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 15, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I think it's great that things will change, but I wonder if Utah will continue to be a 3.2 state?
> 
> Dave


 
Once, while I was attending a party in SLC, a guy from France held up a bottle of lite beer and looked at it quizzically.  "Lite beer?  What is lite beer?  I thought all beer in Utah was lite beer."


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't think there are any fans of 3.2 beer. The article I read said the House passed 'full strength' beer allowance by like 58-2, so it looks like normal beer will be available on tap just like everywhere else. No more 'near beer' in Utah after 7/1.  That said, even now, all one has to do in Utah to get 'regular'- up to 6% beer is order it in a bottle. It is only draft that is restricted and most of the micro's we seem to prefer are only available bottled. 

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 15, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> I don't think there are any fans of 3.2 beer. The article I read said the House passed 'full strength' beer allowance by like 58-2, so it looks like normal beer will be available on tap just like everywhere else. No more 'near beer' in Utah after 7/1.  That said, even now, all one has to do in Utah to get 'regular'- up to 6% beer is order it in a bottle. It is only draft that is restricted and most of the micro's we seem to prefer are only available bottled.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jim




Sounds like fun, and that I'm not alone.  We'll be back in St. George in September, and I do love my Polygamy Porter.  (Is the Wasatch Brewery still making that?)

Dave


----------



## dryden (Mar 18, 2009)

*what am i in for?*

heading to SLC/Park City on 4/10 from the east coast for some late season mashed potatoe skiing. never been there before & not familiar with the 19th century beverage list.  what do i expect if i'm heading to the bar?  one drink at a time?  limited selection?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2009)

You will be 'invited' to join the private club. Then order as usual. If you want to have a personal stash, all booze is sold in State Liquor Stores- including wine and beer over 3.2%. Enjoy being in on the last 3 months of puritanical drinking laws. These laws are better than they were before the 2002 Olympics. You either had to bring your own into the bar or buy mini bottles there and buy setups. 

If you want a tasty beer, the aforementioned Wasatch Brewery Polygamy Porter is pretty good stuff.

Enjoy the late season skiing. Don't forget the sunscreen! You'll be 10,000 feet closer to the sun than you're used to.

Jim Ricks


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 19, 2009)

skinut said:


> heading to SLC/Park City on 4/10 from the east coast for some late season mashed potatoe skiing. never been there before & not familiar with the 19th century beverage list.  what do i expect if i'm heading to the bar?  one drink at a time?  limited selection?



Dont worry, there are some good brew pubs in Park City and in Salt Lake.  I like going to Wasatch Brewery.  They have always had good food too.  There are other places in PC like Side Car, Pig Pen and Salt Lake Brewing Company.  There is a liquor store for the take home and sit in the hot tub stuff, always good after a long day of skiing.  

If you get a chance to go downtown Salt Lake Squatters is one of my favorites. The Wasatch Front Mountains are very beautiful.  I hope your skiing is good, sometimes April can be iffy.  If there isnt alot of snow in Park City, Alta and Snowbird are higher and generally have more snow.   They are in the Cottonwood Canyons and only about a 45 minute drive from Park City.  Utah snow is wonderful and you will be spoiled.


----------

